# Fascinating read about Vangelis "home" studio's evolution



## creativeforge (Apr 8, 2017)

http://www.nemostudios.co.uk/nemo/tour/recording/recording_br.htm

QUOTE: "By the late 1960s, studio recording equipment had reached a new level of maturity. The latest technological developments meant that state-of the-art multitrack tape recorders, mixing desks, noise-reduction equipment and a multitude of audio outboard equipment transformed the professional recording studio. This ultimately lead to an increase in the audio sound quality of the recordings and opened up a host of new possibilities for sound producers, who were then able to obtain production techniques previously unimaginable.

However, with this vast array of equipment, it also meant that, proportionally, the recording of compositions took longer to complete, both at the production and mixing stages. Much of the time was spent either editing or at the mixing desk rather than recording the music.

The advantages of owning a private recording studio were apparent. It enabled total creative freedom for musicians to work on a number of simultaneous projects more efficiently, and it gave them time to perform musical experiments before albums were submitted to the record company. Another advantage was that it avoided booking commercial studio time, which removed the burden of moving heavy instruments from one studio to another.

Since the operational costs alone would have been prohibitive for most musicians’ budgets during the mid-1970s, only the most capable or entrepreneur-minded musicians ventured into establishing their own private recording studios. Vangelis’ own music laboratory, Nemo Studios, was such a studio, and it was established, in London, in 1975. For a time period spanning 13 years, Nemo Studios witnessed the launch of Vangelis’ music career on the international scene, and it was the birthplace of several albums and film scores that earned Vangelis critical praise and popular acclaim."

(Read more, pictures included)


----------



## mwarsell (Apr 9, 2017)

[self-promo on]

I wrote an album inspired by early Vangelis albums



[self-promo off]


----------



## creativeforge (Apr 9, 2017)

A masterclass of sort with Vangelis, speaking on music and the creative process, through interviews with other people who worked with him as well.


----------



## Matt Riley (Apr 9, 2017)

Great read! Thanks for sharing.


----------

